# RAW CRW in Photoshop



## chmee (12. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit Allesamt,

ich frage mich gerade, ob es sich lohnt von P7 auf P-CS upzugraden ?

Mir geht es besonders um die RAW-Funktionalität.. Zufriedenstellend oder
muss man doch ein weiteres RAW-Tool heranziehen ?

Welche praktischen Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit dem Sprung von 7 auf CS gemacht ?

mfg chmee


----------



## McAce (12. Juli 2006)

Wie die RAW Funktionalität in CS kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich mit CS2 arbeite.
Ansonsten kann ich über den RAW Modus nichts schlechtes sagen, ich muß
aber auch nebenbei bemerken das nicht viel anders kenne.
Deswegen ist meine Meinung da nicht ganz so aussagekräftig.
Teste doch erstmal mit der Freeware von Pixmantec hier die
Freeversion pixmantec

Die nutze ich persönlich auch kann mich nicht entscheiden bei welcher Ich bleiben soll,
deswegen beide.


McAce


----------



## -LizZard- (12. Juli 2006)

Hi,

versuchs doch mal mit der Trial-Version von PSCS dann kannst du es selbst heerausfinden 

MfG
LizZard


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2006)

Ich bin kein Fan von Installieren, Ausprobieren, Deinstallieren. Besonders wenn ich schon
andere Versionen und Programme ( in diesem Fall von Adobe ) habe. Möchte schon mein
System sauber halten.

Habe gehofft, jemand kann mir klar sagen, dass es wunderbar funktioniert oder dass es
an allen Ecken hinkt und hakelt.

Aber der RAW-Shooter Link ist schon recht interessant, dann könnte ich mir uU das Update zu
CS ersparen.

mfg chmee


----------



## McAce (13. Juli 2006)

Also die RAW Fuktion von PS CS2 hinkt nicht mit der läßt sich auch ganz gut arbeiten einen großen Nachteil sehe ich darin das ich den RAW Modus nicht getrennt von PS
oder von Bridge öffnen kann. Da ich eh von Bridge nicht viel halte und es dewegen auch nicht nutze fällt diese Option den RAW Modus zu öffnen schon mal flach.
Das andere nervt auch wenn man mal eben ein Bild im RAWmodus etwas aufhellen möchte und gleich immer PS mitgestartet wird nervt mich auch.

Deswegen nutze ich halt das Toll von Pixmantec öffnet sich schnell wandelt direkt ins gewünschte Format um und wie ich glaube ist es sogar etwas schneller als das PS eigene.

Hoffe konnte etwas weiterhelfen

McAce


----------



## Hippo (18. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf - nimm den RAWShooter Essentials von pixmantec! da bleibt CS2 zurück...

Ich nutze eine 10D Canon und seitdem fotografiere ich wieder gerne mit RAW

Gruß Frank


----------



## BSE Royal (18. Juli 2006)

Aus Bridge heraus lassen sich die Bilder auch im RAW Konverter öffnen, ohne dass Du dazu Photoshop gleich mitstartest. Du musst dazu nur in den Voreinstellungen: Erweitert die Option "Durch Doppelklicken können Camera RAW Einstellungen in Bridge bearbeitet werden" wählen.

Ich persönlich halte die Bridge übrigens für sehr gelungen. Nie wieder ohne. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Hier noch eine übersicht diverser RAW-Konverter. Vielleicht ist es hilfreich:

Klick mich


----------

